
Amazon Is Working on a Device That Can Read Human Emotions - SparksZilla
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-23/amazon-is-working-on-a-wearable-device-that-reads-human-emotions
======
smn1234
from voice*

a critical point

